# mixed spreads



## yogi (Feb 23, 2012)

I have 34 full body snow goose decoys how would you incorporate those into a canada spread in a field both birds were using

thanks


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

As you describe the situation, I would have a couple snows fairly close to the canadas. a couple here and there, Then the main body curving away. ,using the wind to your advantage. Good luck


----------



## jim and tuck (Mar 14, 2013)

Canadians do not like snows... usually when the snows move in, the Canadians leave... Specs. and snows seem to get along, but just watch the Canadians on a body of water.. when the snows settle in amongst them, they start pulling out... they may fly with them in small amounts, not many. I once raised Canadians and had a few snows... they never got along ...


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Old Hunter said:


> As you describe the situation, I would have a couple snows fairly close to the canadas. a couple here and there, Then the main body curving away. ,using the wind to your advantage. Good luck


Yes!


----------

